# Looking for Flat Share from June/July



## pickle1973 (Apr 8, 2010)

Hi there...

I'm moving to Dubai early June and will be looking to share with another girl or girls. I'm in my mid 30's and want to meet new friends so think sharing will be ideal. My employer have provided me with accommodation for the first month but if I find someone earlier I can move in straight away. Please let me know if you have a room to rent or know of someone who does.

I'm still open to locations in Dubai but would like somehwhere where there are local amenities and a bit of 'life' preferably.

Look forward to hearing from you.......


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Pickle,

Have you tried looking in Dubizzle? Most people who are offering flat shares advertise there and usually they post their preferences reg. gender, background, etc. so that's a great place to start. 

Good luck!


----------



## pickle1973 (Apr 8, 2010)

dizzyizzy said:


> Hi Pickle,
> 
> Have you tried looking in Dubizzle? Most people who are offering flat shares advertise there and usually they post their preferences reg. gender, background, etc. so that's a great place to start.
> 
> Good luck!


Thanks dizzyizzy! I did have a quick look at Dubizzle but i obviously missed the flat share bit on there...doh! I'll have another look. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

pickle1973 said:


> Thanks dizzyizzy! I did have a quick look at Dubizzle but i obviously missed the flat share bit on there...doh! I'll have another look. Thanks for your advice.


Here it is : Dubai Rental Flats and Flatmates - Dubai Property Rental


----------

